# "Catasaurus Rex" - Pickles, the 3; long, 21-pound cat



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Meet Pickles the three foot rescue cat weighing 21 pounds who doesn't realise his own size | Mail Online

Holy WOW. This cat is HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW!! INDEED!! That Cat is Cool!
Talk about a "whole" lot to Love!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow! He is huge!


----------

